

Ask HN Poll: Do you bill for meetings? - freejoe76

This goes out to all the freelancers out there: When you meet with a client, or talk on the phone, do you bill for that time?<p>* I bill, and I let my client know I'm billing for the meeting / call<p>* I bill, and I don't let my client know<p>* I bill, I don't let them know, but I'm pretty sure they know I'm billing<p>* I don't bill<p>* I don't bill, but I wish I would<p>* None of the above
======
icey
You can create actual polls by going here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

~~~
freejoe76
Thanks for that -- I did that once, and forgot how I did it then..

------
mgkimsal
None of the above.

Sometimes I do, if the call is more than 15 minutes or ends up with any sort
of actionable items. If it's just a few minute status call, I don't bill for
it.

Gentle plug: <http://indieconf.com> \- a conference for web freelancers - will
cover these sorts of topics in greater detail. :)

------
exline
for real meetings, if it is on existing contract I'm working on, I bill
accordingly. If it is a meeting to get new work, then it is not billed and an
overhead cost of doing (getting) business.

For phone calls, it depends. I have a few clients that I'm working on their
project when they call, so the time is already being billed to them.

If it is just a quick question, then I just answer it and not charge.

